# Whole Home Lag on FF/Jump



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Discovered to my consternation that if you are watching a show on the remote hard drive--either direction--that when you push either the FF or REW arrow or the :30 skip/:30 Back buttons, there is an incredibly annoying 3-second pause before they go into action. So I have learned to NEVER put a sports show on the remote unit's HD. Otherwise it will be unwatchable. Other button pushes are fine for some reason.

Thanks for warning us, D*! Another fab "feature" from the geniuses who make D* hardware.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While mine might not be as fast as locally, it's hard to tell using the 30skip or 6 sec replay, whether it's a local or remote recording.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Mine is super obvious. You hit the FF/:30 skip and...nothing happens. For about 3 seconds. Then it snaps to life. And this always occurs on a show recorded on the "other" DVR. The locally recorded content has no such lag. Another D* non-annotated bug.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

On a Remote DVR on my Network, there is about a two second delay before the device responds, but if I'm skipping through a commercial break, I just hit the '30 skip' button six times, and although there is an initial two second delay in terms of response, it then shoots through the entire break as one event with no delay.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Any noticeable delay seems to be in starting a recording.
After my earlier post, I made a point to play a remote recording to re-check the 30skip and couldn't see any delay. :shrug:


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I also see a delay of about a second more when "jumping" thru a remote recording vs when I am watching one locally. The delay is much more pronounced (about 4-5 seconds) when starting a show, or after deleting a show on a remote and having the DVR return/refresh the recording list. But once the remote recording starts to play, the delay for jumping back/forth, or ff/rw is no more than a second. Regardless though, it is still noticable vs a local recording which is almost instantaneous.

I am used to this delay since I have used ReplayTV's for years that have "real time" streaming of video via ethernet and they displayed almost the exact amount of lag on a remote viewing. Just got used to using a little slower timing on the remote to correspond with the lag. Got pretty good at it over the years. Also use a feature the Replay's have that these DVR's don't where you can just select the number of minutes you wish to skip/slip, followed by pressing the skip/slip button. Makes skipping commercial blocks (which are usually about 3 or so minutes) and entire halftimes of football/basketball games (about 20 minutes) a breeze.

The only real way I could see where this delay could be aleviated would be if the DVR's buffered data from the remote to the local harddrive, which to my knowledge, these don't do.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, it really is kind of a non-issue on a drama where I'm just doing commercial skips or something. But on a sports broadcast, it's a serious dealkiller as I'm twiddling the FF/etc all the time. So I just have to be careful to keep sports on my main DVR where I watch mostly them.

Oddly, no other remote input buttons are affected. Just those FF/REW/Skip arrows/buttons. But I suppose that makes sense, the machine is going into a search mode across the data file.

OT, speaking of skipping halftimes, I wonder if these 4-man gangs of bobblehead sports commentators realize how few people actually watch them anymore? I watched the Celtics game last night off my hard drive and skipped about an hour of ex-jocks blabbing on and on about nothing. I just watched the actual game. I can draw my own conclusions. Magic Johnson made a lot of terrible decisions in his life. I don't need him endlessly advising me on his take on what's right in front of my eyes. Zap, zap, and zap again!


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I usually see a delay when 30 second skipping a remote recording too, but it's never been anything that made me think something was wrong other than "I'm watching a recording that was made on my DVR 2 floors away." 

As far as sports announcers go, Maruuk, you could take it to an even greater level: Watch/listen to the game through an AV receiver with 5.1. Turn the center channel down to 0. Now you don't even have to listen to the play by play or color commentary!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

hehe I'll have to try that, thanks Mr D!


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

My forward skip reacts immediately, but does need about a second to resume at the new position. In detail, when I hit the button, the picture freezes and sound stops immediately. After about a second, the picture and sound resume at the new program position. This is with an H21 connected via DECA to an HR22.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

tigerwillow1 said:


> My forward skip reacts immediately, but does need about a second to resume at the new position. In detail, when I hit the button, the picture freezes and sound stops immediately. After about a second, the picture and sound resume at the new program position. This is with an H21 connected via DECA to an HR22.


For me, with my setup, I'm not sure who or what to blame for the tardy trick play features: My FIOS router/ethernet? My RF remotes? The fact that I have 5 HD-DVRS set up through my home network? The HD-DVR's themselves? I have similar crappy lag on trick play when watching shows on the DVR where the show is recorded (i.e. NOT watching it through the network)...and not all 5 of the HD-DVR's are set up with RF so even in IR mode the remote button press functionality is like molasses.

Either way my wife used to get mad at me when I'd get frustrated at FFw'ing/30 skipping...but now that SHE is seeing just how bad it is when she's watching her shows----I'm the one enjoying watching HER frustration!

Either way it's getting maddening....

:flaiming :scratchin


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Boy, that's tough. There's a whole secondary RF issue with HR-24s where the remotes are highly subject to RF interference. I had to go back to IR since mine was almost useless in RF.


----------

